# Safari et streaming



## frmars (29 Mai 2006)

bjr,

En ce moment, j'ai envie de balancer mon mac par la fenêtre
(G4 -10.3.9 - 1,25ghz)

Après des années sans un souci, j'ai du réinstaller le système. Plein de trucs ne marchent plus.

Problème du jour:
Safari ne lit plus les videos en streaming. Il appelle maintenent VLC qui ne comprend pas trop et me laisse en rade. POURQUOI SAFARI APPELLE T'IL CE CRETIN DE VLC ?
Comment retrouver la video en streaming qui marchait toute seule ou quasi ?

QQun a une idée ?


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (30 Mai 2006)

frmars a dit:
			
		

> bjr,
> 
> En ce moment, j'ai envie de balancer mon mac par la fenêtre
> (G4 -10.3.9 - 1,25ghz)



Avant de le faire, attends que je me mette sous ta fenêtre avec un gros matelas...



> Problème du jour:
> Safari ne lit plus les videos en streaming. Il appelle maintenent VLC qui ne comprend pas trop et me laisse en rade. POURQUOI SAFARI APPELLE T'IL CE CRETIN DE VLC ?
> Comment retrouver la video en streaming qui marchait toute seule ou quasi ?
> 
> QQun a une idée ?



Bah... une toute petite...
As-tu touché un de tes players habituels ? QuickTime, RealPlayer ou WindosMedia ?
As-tu modifié la signature de certains types vidéo pour qu'ils se lancent avec VLC (dans fichier - Infos) ?

As-tu vérifié / réparé toutes les autorisations ?

Personnellement, j'ai viré VLC et WMP, et je passe tout en QT avec Flip4Mac... Je n'ai pas de souci...


----------



## skystef (30 Mai 2006)

frmars a dit:
			
		

> bjr,
> 
> En ce moment, j'ai envie de balancer mon mac par la fenêtre
> (G4 -10.3.9 - 1,25ghz)
> ...



Moi j'ai de gros soucis pour lire les stream codé en wmv. Avec flip4mac les vidéos saccadent et avec le plug in de MS les vidéos mettent 1 minute voir plus avant de se lancer que ce soit sous Safari ou sur Firefox, Camino, Opera etc... 

J'ai abandonné


----------

